# The first Bond film you ever watched



## adamshinoda (Jul 31, 2012)

The first Bond film I ever watched, surprisingly, is the first Bond film ever: Dr. No.
At first, I must admit that I don't feel really interesting with it. It's the second and the third time I watched it that I found out how great the film is. Sean Connery is so cool, I got goosebumps when he said the legendary line "Bond. James Bond". It has almost everything of a great Bond film: Good story, great actors, great and humorous lines, the classic feeling. Still, I think the villains is a bit bland. Joseph Wiseman as Dr. No is not so good as I expect he should be.
In other words,it was a great start for the great Bond franchise.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2012)

I have watched none.

I don't like over exaggerated movies.


The concept is good but the amount of stereotype hollywood action is just way to much to enjoy it imho.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't vote simply because I do not remember exactly which one I watched first.... I think it was either Thunderball or Goldfinger either way great movies even to this day.

Edit: The reason I can't remember, it that I am rather old and it was in the 70's.... lol


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't remember what one it was.

I just remember I watched one of them with my father when I was like 6 years old and got really hooked on the rest of the movies for some reason.
Had watched dad's collection a week later XD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2012)

Dr. No. I remember there was a James Bond marathon on when I was 8 or 9 and I watched the first 3 or 4 with my dad all day. Good movies.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 31, 2012)

That was a task trying to remember the 1st Bond film, but im pretty sure it was Dr No


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am in a similar situation to PsionicRoshambo and although I can remember most things from when I was about 4 or so I can not remember which Bond film would have been on that Christmas.... I want to say Thunderball but I am not entirely sure.

I suppose I will throw out the second question of what Bond film do you reckon you should start or restart someone on? My first thought is probably to Goldeneye but On Her Majesty's Secret Service seems fairly high in the running not because it is a great Bond film but I reckon it works well as a first.


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 31, 2012)

I got into the 007 "saga" rather late in the series, the 1st i watched was GoldenEye. Later on, i got hooked with the rest of mr Brosnan's 007 movies.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2012)

Goldeneye, but only because I never heard of Bond before then. When I first seen Goldeneye, I thought it was a whole new series or something, something entirely new. And when I was a kid, my parents were kind of old fashioned in which we would watch Disney movies instead of big blockbusters, family safe stuff.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2012)

The first Bond movie I can remember watching was The World Is Not Enough. I remember thinking that the scene where the BMW is cut in half was just the coolest thing ever.




DinohScene said:


> I have watched none.
> 
> I don't like over exaggerated movies.
> 
> ...



If you haven't actually watched any of the movies, how could you know what any of them are like?


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 31, 2012)

Idk what it was called, but all I know, is it had halle berry in it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The first Bond movie I can remember watching was The World Is Not Enough. I remember thinking that the scene where the BMW is cut in half was just the coolest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seen enough trailers and cutscenes to give a judgement.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > The first Bond movie I can remember watching was The World Is Not Enough. I remember thinking that the scene where the BMW is cut in half was just the coolest thing ever.
> ...



You mean a biased judgement based on very very very little information?

The bond films aren't like Bourne movies, or other shooter films. You should give them a chance before you judge it.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > The first Bond movie I can remember watching was The World Is Not Enough. I remember thinking that the scene where the BMW is cut in half was just the coolest thing ever.
> ...



Because that's clearly enough to judge each entry in a 50 year old series. _Riiiiight._ (Also, exaggerated movies are too much, but heavily exaggerated tv shows and cartoons are perfectly fine? Not sure I follow the logic there.)




SixSenseEagle said:


> Idk what it was called, but all I know, is it had halle berry in it.



I'm not 100% sure, but I think that was Die Another Die.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


I just found it, and you we're close though, but it was called Die another day lol, but thanks I was looking for this, I'm about go watch it online right now.


----------



## wafflebeard (Jul 31, 2012)

Prior to the Daniel Craig Bond films the entire series was highly over exaggerated and incredibly campy. That was sort of the series' claim to fame. I'm not knocking it, in some ways I like the goofier Bond films more than the grim 'n' gritty super serious ones. At least Moore, Connery, and Brosnan looked like they were having fun.

*Tangent question:* who was your favorite Bond? I like that Craig made Bond capable and actually badass instead of super lucky, but for my money Brosnan made the best Bond (despite getting more than his share of crappy movies).


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 31, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> Prior to the Daniel Craig Bond films the entire series was highly over exaggerated and incredibly campy. That was sort of the series' claim to fame. I'm not knocking it, in some ways I like the goofier Bond films more than the grim 'n' gritty super serious ones. At least Moore, Connery, and Brosnan looked like they were having fun.
> 
> *Tangent question:* who was your favorite Bond? I like that Craig made Bond capable and actually badass instead of super lucky, but for my money Brosnan made the best Bond (despite getting more than his share of crappy movies).




I loved Shaun Connery as bond but to me Peirce Brosnan really sounded and looked like James Bond to me more than any other. He just oozed that British Sexy Spy kind of thing, not sure why but thats my opinion. lol


----------



## wafflebeard (Jul 31, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I loved Shaun Connery as bond but to me Peirce Brosnan really sounded and looked like James Bond to me more than any other. He just oozed that British Sexy Spy kind of thing, not sure why but thats my opinion. lol



Man, agreed. He was definitely the Bond-iest Bond of them all.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 31, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > I loved Shaun Connery as bond but to me Peirce Brosnan really sounded and looked like James Bond to me more than any other. He just oozed that British Sexy Spy kind of thing, not sure why but thats my opinion. lol
> ...



Now don't ask what Bond Girl was the best.... the only one I could say I wouldn't have a go at would be Grace Jones... lol She if that is the creatures true sex.... scares me.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 31, 2012)

Dad took me to watch Tomorrow Never Dies. Didn't understand it one bit at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 31, 2012)

I remember some sort of James Bond related stuff from my childhood, but the first one that I can fully remember would be Quantum of Solace.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 31, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> Prior to the Daniel Craig Bond films the entire series was highly over exaggerated and incredibly campy. That was sort of the series' claim to fame. I'm not knocking it, in some ways I like the goofier Bond films more than the grim 'n' gritty super serious ones. At least Moore, Connery, and Brosnan looked like they were having fun.
> 
> *Tangent question:* who was your favorite Bond? I like that Craig made Bond capable and actually badass instead of super lucky, but for my money Brosnan made the best Bond (despite getting more than his share of crappy movies).



To me:
1. Daniel Craig
2. Pierce Brosnan
3. Sean Connery
4. Roger Moore/Timothy Dalton
5. George Lazenby


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 31, 2012)

I believe it was GoldenEye. But since i cant remember i voted Tommorow Never Dies which i actually still remember because i own a DVD version of it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 31, 2012)

God I can't remember. I absolutely love the series but I can't remember which one I saw first.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2012)

I have seen other ones but I saw Casino Royal in theaters.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 5, 2012)

Dr. No. Don't know if there's a remake, but I saw the original.
To be honest, that movie was sad.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 5, 2012)

Amazingly I've never seen one, a fact I boast about whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 5, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Dr. No. Don't know if there's a remake, but I saw the original.
> To be honest, that movie was sad.



Nope, there's no remake, but I hope there will be one soon.
Really, it was sad? How?


----------



## Clarky (Aug 5, 2012)

As far as I remember, it was Goldeneye due to it being sort of a come back for Bond at the time due to it being the first Bond movie in 6 years....the second I recall being The Man With The Golden Gun


----------



## Janthran (Aug 5, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. No. Don't know if there's a remake, but I saw the original.
> ...


The quality of the film.
inb4 "you young people will never understand"
I couldn't even follow the story because the bad guy had such a heavy accent.
also why are all of the girls Chinese?


----------



## gusmento01 (Aug 5, 2012)

Live or let die was the first one, awesome movie!


----------



## 098v (Aug 5, 2012)

From Russia with Love
But I was really young at the time so I understood nothing.


----------



## kid sampson (Aug 5, 2012)

Believe it or not, I'm 32 years old and have never seen one movie in any of these franchises: James Bond films, Star Wars, or Indiana Jones. We just never watched those types of films as kids and I never went back and revisited them on my own. Suggestion of which to start with if I did?


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 5, 2012)

Janthran said:


> adamshinoda said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



Because Dr. No is a Chinese-German.
And I don't remember any Chinese girl in the movie, except Miss Taro.


----------



## Clarky (Aug 7, 2012)

kid sampson said:


> Believe it or not, I'm 32 years old and have never seen one movie in any of these franchises: James Bond films, Star Wars, or Indiana Jones. We just never watched those types of films as kids and I never went back and revisited them on my own. Suggestion of which to start with if I did?



for connery, From Russia With Love or Goldfinger

Lazenby you have the choice of On her Magesties Secret Service, not a bad film as some will tell you he was basically a prototype of what Craig Daniel's Bond would become

Moore, The Spy Who Loved Me or For Your Eyes Only

Dalton, The Living Daylights

Brosnan, Goldeneye or The World Is Not Enough

Daniel, Casino Royale

the best picks of them in my opinion


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oenIY_EksGw&feature=related

Marvin Hamlisch. Rest in peace.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 7, 2012)

I started watching these fantasy films with my dad!  I still remember my uncle's mistress at the time giving my dad a christmas present of all the Bond films on VHS.

I started out with Dr. No.  Pretty good...


----------



## +Grimmjow+ (Aug 9, 2012)

I actually saw the first one first. It was only a few years ago at that anyways. I haven't seen any of the others. Bits and pieces on TV, but other than Dr. No, nothing.


----------



## Javacat (Aug 10, 2012)

I can very vaguely remember watching some of The Spy Who Loved Me at a friends when i was uber young (well.. 5 or 6), but wasn't really paying attention and only remember bits of the skiing scene. The first one I watched properly is Goldeneye. I am invincible \o/

Coincidentally, currently playing through Goldeneye Reloaded. Very different to the N64 version but I think it's finally making me appreciate Daniel Craig as Bond.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2012)

Goldfinger I think. They show at least 1 Bond movie over here, mostly late at night, every month. Especially older Bonds, and I probably watched Goldfinger like that too.


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 10, 2012)

Javacat said:


> I can very vaguely remember watching some of The Spy Who Loved Me at a friends when i was uber young (well.. 5 or 6), but wasn't really paying attention and only remember bits of the skiing scene. The first one I watched properly is Goldeneye. I am invincible \o/
> 
> Coincidentally, currently playing through Goldeneye Reloaded. Very different to the N64 version but I think it's finally making me appreciate Daniel Craig as Bond.



I'm playing the Wii version


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay, HBO is showing From Russia With Love.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't particularly remember the title but I'm pretty sure it was one of the films with Pierce Brosnan as the lead role.


----------

